# Your weight - Are you happy with it?



## Mel! (Mar 28, 2010)

I am happy with mine. 

Although I love food, I make a special effort to stay at the weight I want to be at, or not much above it. When I put on a few pounds, I switch to yogurt and fruit, until it goes away again. 

Mel


----------



## Selkie (Mar 28, 2010)

No!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm so happy with my weight, I keep adding more - I wan't to be ecstatic!  My doctor, on the other hand, is not happy about it.


----------



## JamesS (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm fine with it until I take the dogs hiking in the mountains and am huffing and puffing up grades, or I get up in the morning with a back ache and know that I wouldn't have it if I were fifty pounds lighter.  Then I make some waffles and forget about it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 28, 2010)

Waffles, good forgetting food.  I'm not happy with my weight and am working hard to take it off...another 35 lbs and I'll be happy.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 28, 2010)

Not happy with mine either, but just like PrincessFiona, I'm working on it. I only have 124 pounds to go. That means I only have to lose 12.4 lbs ten times.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 28, 2010)

getoutamykitchen said:


> Not happy with mine either, but just like PrincessFiona, I'm working on it. I only have 124 pounds to go. That means I only have to lose 12.4 lbs ten times.



The only way I could lose that much weight is to get a divorce!


----------



## qmax (Mar 28, 2010)

I could stand to lose 10 lbs.  15 lbs would make me pretty lean and mean.


----------



## Max Sutton (Mar 28, 2010)

*Love my current weight*

I'm at *165 pounds* which is fine for a *5'10"* *male*. I've maintained this weight for two years now. 

I used to weigh 195 pounds and decided to slowly lose weight by changing what and how I ate plus going for daily walks.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 28, 2010)

I've *never* been happy with my weight.......even when others thought I was the perfect size, the scale said something else to me. Could have something to do with at birth I weighed an enormous 10 lbs. 11 oz,  so I guess I was doomed from the start.   I'm tall and have a large frame, but *still !!* Much of my problem is I love to cook, and I love my own cooking!!
The only time I lost a lot of weight without any effort was when my husband died, and I sure wouldn't recommend that. Sometimes I wonder how I lived through it.  We were married 42 yrs.  
I've been on every diet known to man and have lost a ton of weight, and gained it back, over my lifetime. I'm on the bandwagon again and this time I'm doing it sensibly...high protein, no refined carbs,  no potatoes, low fat.  I love cook elaborate meals, but right now I have to get back to basics, and thankfully my new husband is great about it. I sometimes cook him a meal I'd love to eat. lol
Surprisingly it helps me to be here at DC, reading and posting about my favorite thing...*COOKING. * 
My husband and I will be doing two international cruises this summer......eeek, let's see how I do then !!


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 28, 2010)

no, and I'm loosing--eat food, mostly plants, not too much; + exercise. It works.


----------



## Constance (Mar 28, 2010)

I'd like to lose 10 lbs. I'm working on it, a little at a time. I've quit smoking and started taking insulin...two things that usually put on weight...but I've also quit drinking and have to watch my diet, so I'm not doing too badly.


----------



## Ekim (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm not happy. And there's no way I can cut back on food since I like it too much.

The sad part is I know how little exercise I could do and still lose weight. I'm just very lazy.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 28, 2010)

i am overweight and i don't care anymore. would be good for health i suppose. but so boring, and i feel to deprived. oh? did i say i am old. not obese, just have a grandma body. lol


----------



## mollyanne (Mar 29, 2010)

Is there a woman on the planet who is happy with her weight? We can be perfect and still not happy...too skinny, too fat, too much here, not enough there. I have to laugh at what Shelley Winters said, "I'm not overweight, I'm just 9 inches too short."


----------



## Chopstix (Mar 29, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> Is there a woman on the planet who is happy with her weight?


 

I'm about 5 pounds over my target weight.  Whenever my clothes feel tight around the waist and hips, I have to get strict on myself.  I'm not too happy about it because I'm eating less than what I used to, and yet I feel the weight creeping up.  (And this is already with my normal 6-7 hours of sports a week!)  I think the culprit is my slowing metabolism


----------



## licia (Mar 29, 2010)

My doctor just increased my synthroid by 50% so I'm hoping that will help me to lose a few pounds. I only have 10% of my thyroid since I had surgery early on to remove the rest. It does seem I have a bit more energy than before so I hope that will help me to exercise, but I find exercise so boooooring!


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 29, 2010)

I guess I am one of the few women that is actually happy with their weight no matter what it is because I choose to not let it get to me anymore - whatever it is, I just deal with it! 

I was holding at a fairly ideal weight until my latest health battles and between not being able to move much and fluid retention.  Also other people were providing meals or I was making quick items that were not necessarily part of my usual lifestyle choices.  I was horrified when I got on the scale and saw I had gained 60 pounds!  Well I have lost the fluid (almost 20 pounds worth!) and am eating better so I am sure I can get it back to where I want to be in good time.


----------



## mollyanne (Mar 29, 2010)

I like DC member cara's viewpoint via her signature: 

"~~~ Life should NOT be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a well preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways, chocolate in one hand, wine in the other, totally worn out and screaming "WOO HOO what a ride!"

...good one, cara


----------



## Mel! (Mar 30, 2010)

I like looking good in size 36, as much as I like cooking and eating. What a clash of interests! I wish I was one of those folks who never gain weight, no matter what they eat.


----------

